# [SOLVED] Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi guys, I have had this motherboard for a while now and it was all well until recently.

I had to format my computer to get rid of a few problems and all was fine, apart from one problem.

Whenever I plug it a USB device like a Mouse, Printer or Webcam they work, I figured because these aren't really "accessible" devices.

Whereas with my Mobile Phone (LG Viewty (KU990)) and IPod (Classic 80GB) I cannot access these at all.

First off, with my mobile phone I plug it in, it works with the software but anyone with this phone knows that is a nightmare to use, so I tried to use the Mass Storage way (I used to use this when I had no problems and it worked perfect) yet now my computer won't detect my phone at all.

It's basically the same with my IPod, iTunes won't detect the iPod and the F: drive will not show up on My Computer.

This is really frustrating as I use both frequently and like to keep them in sync.

I tend to get the three beeps whenever plugging in the devices which I guess means that their is an error.

I have a thought that the motherboard could be running at the 1.1 speed, but even if this was the case I don't know what to do to change this.

Any help would be appreciated!

Specs:

Asus P5NE-SLI
BFG 8800GT OC2
Intel C2Q Q6600
2 x 250GB SATA HDD
2GB RAM
X-Fi Xtreme Audio


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

Ah so many areas to start looking...

Id guess start in the device manager and make sure everything is working, which it sounds like it is.

Bios update maybe?

Cmos reset?

Unistall and reinstall the software for those. Check manufacture websites for troubleshooting tips. (this is the one id do first)

Just tossing some ideas out.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

Any errors or check marks in the device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, device manager) like a red or yellow check mark? If you do, then right click and select "update drivers." Also, go in to the device manager and see if there is an item called "enhanced" in there. If so, then right click and update that one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

When you reformatted the system did you reinstall the motherboards chipset drivers, or if an OEM system use a recovery disk?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*



wrench97 said:


> When you reformatted the system did you reinstall the *motherboards chipset drivers*, or if an OEM system use a recovery disk?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

did you install xp service pack two or three ??????? Service pack two took over control of the USB drivers ?


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Any errors or check marks in the device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, device manager) like a red or yellow check mark? If you do, then right click and select "update drivers." Also, go in to the device manager and see if there is an item called "enhanced" in there. If so, then right click and update that one.


There is not any red or yellow marks in the device manager, thanks for the input though!



wrench97 said:


> When you reformatted the system did you reinstall the motherboards chipset drivers, or if an OEM system use a recovery disk?


There was no Motherboard CD so I'm not sure how I could do this?

I downloaded the nForce 650i drivers though?



linderman said:


> did you install xp service pack two or three ??????? Service pack two took over control of the USB drivers ?


I forgot to mention, I'm running Vista Ultimate (32 bit)..



Pharaohz said:


> Ah so many areas to start looking...
> 
> Id guess start in the device manager and make sure everything is working, which it sounds like it is.
> 
> ...


Tried a CMOS Reset.

I can't get around how to a BIOS update as it's a .bin file and I don't know how to burn this to a disc without Nero saying it doesn't recognize the format.

Tried reinstalling iTunes.

Thanks though.


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

ignore


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

ignore


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

ignore


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

you will find your chipset drivers at the asus webiste / downloads support


also download your motherboard manual which outlines how to upgrade your bios (several methods)

although personally; I would not upgrade your bios right now; if the system had proper usb support before the reformat it should again with the INF chipset package installed and install vista service pack one


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*



linderman said:


> you will find your chipset drivers at the asus webiste / downloads support
> 
> 
> also download your motherboard manual which outlines how to upgrade your bios (several methods)
> ...


INF Chipset Package?

I installed Vista Service Pack 1 through an update yesterday, had no effect.

Might I add that when the computer boots sometimes the monitor times out and the computer remains idle so I have to force a reset until it boots up to the desktop..


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

Did you install the chipset drivers from the Asus site linderman gave you?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

try to install this first !!



if this does not fix your troubles you may have to zero fill your boot drive with killdisk and perform another clean install / then DONT install the nforce file you loaded >>>>> only get your system drivers from ASUS !!


here is the one you need: (or if you are using vista OS / then get vista file) 


*Version 8.26 2006/12/26 update 


Description nVidia Chipset Driver 8.26 for Windows 2K/XP/2003 & 64bit XP/2003. 

File Size 73.91 (MBytes) 


Download from Global USA Europe China Japan * 


have a look here !!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

quote:

I downloaded the nForce 650i drivers though?



where did you get those ????


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*



linderman said:


> try to install this first !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right I've just done that, Will restart and test things out and post back here.

I got the 650i Driver from the nVidia site.


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

Little update on the chipset driver, installed it and it seems to have taken no effect on the USB problem whatsoever.



linderman said:


> if this does not fix your troubles you may have to zero fill your boot drive with killdisk and perform another clean install / then DONT install the nforce file you loaded >>>>> only get your system drivers from ASUS !!


Can you explain how to do this more thoroughly please mate, I'd do anything to get this working as it's doing my head in.

Thanks for all your help so far guys.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

A) google search for Killdisk (free version) then zero fill (erase) your hard drive completely

B) boot from vista cd and install the operating system

C) install the correct motherboard chipset drivers

D) check your device manager then install any drivers which appear as missing in the device manager 


its pretty much all the steps you have done >>> except this time you will blank the drive and install the proper drivers that come from the motherboard manuf themselves!


keep us posted with your progress


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*



linderman said:


> A) google search for Killdisk (free version) then zero fill (erase) your hard drive completely
> 
> B) boot from vista cd and install the operating system
> 
> ...


I will do this now whilst I still have time, will post back soon when I'm done.

Again, thanks so far man.


----------



## Delusional13 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

Glad to say this is fixed, although I was trying to avoided a complete format, seems to fix everything haha, thanks for the help guys.

Problems are all solved


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5NE-SLI USB Problem!*

nobody likes to start from the beginning/ certainly not *me either * :wave:


but over time and with plenty of experience I have learned to throw the towel in a lot sooner :laugh:



I am happy to hear you have things sorted! :wave:


enjoy 


Joe


----------

